# The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug Extended Edition 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

deleted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I also read "The Hobbit" when I was a kid and have been a fan for many years. I saw all of the "Lord of the Rings" movies at the theater including "The Hobbit" series that has been out so far. I only watched the 2d version. 

I have greatly enjoyed them. The first Hobbit was a bit slow but picked up in the middle. I understood it was to tell the story so had to build up the characters so that was the reasoning behind the slow pace on the first one. 

The second was better than the first in that it picked up right at the start and just kept going. I also have the collection at home as well as the books and I agree with you that the movie while it took liberties it is still worth watching.. Of course if you read the book, it is much better.


----------

